# He licks his food but only nibbles it



## Remione1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I brought a 3mos. male home 5 days ago. 
since bringing him home he doesn't seem to want to eat & I think he actually lost some weight. I bought Purina puppy chow (what the breeder had) & just nibbles a couple pieces. switched to caned food hoping he would eat it & same thing. he licks the food but just nibbles it finally last night I cooked some chicken & added a bit to the dry puppy food & he ate some of that but not a whole lot. 
Is this just nervousness? Why does he lick the food but not eat it?

any help thanks.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

id probably go somewhere that carries some other foods and get some samples (they are usually free or pretty cheap) and see if anything else appeals to him. it could just be stress from being in a new place. has he been checked over by the vet since you have had him?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

he might not like Purina. try a better food.
did you take your dog to the Vet?


----------



## Remione1 (Mar 3, 2010)

ok after a long weekend hes eating like a champ. i think it just had to do with the stress. took him to the vet after i got him. checked out good 
thanks for the reply's


----------

